# Windscreen wipers noisy



## MattMc (Sep 23, 2019)

The windscreen wipers work really well no issues with screen clearing. The first wipe is quiet but as the wipers continues they are really noisy.

Would the issue be as simple as replacing the wipers. On previous cars I've never really changed the wipers unless the rubbers look like they need replacing or the screen doesn't clear.

Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just clean both sides of the blades, this has always worked for me.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Agree with Toshiba, try that first. Then if there's still a problem, replace the blades with Bosch ones. Audi (and some previous owners) do fit cheaper rubbers than they should. Search this forum for wipers for Bosch part numbers and suppliers.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Same issue here. I replaced the driver's blade with a Bosch one - still noisy. I think there's something on the windscreen itself; been meaning to give it a good clean.


----------



## MattMc (Sep 23, 2019)

I've ordered some from carpart4less 
Bosch Aerotwin Flat Wiper Blade Single AP21U
Bosch Aerotwin Flat Wiper Blade Single AP24U
£20 including delivery so if the cleaning doesn't work I'll replace

Thanks


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

aeroflott said:


> Same issue here. I replaced the driver's blade with a Bosch one - still noisy. I think there's something on the windscreen itself; been meaning to give it a good clean.


I replaced mine with Bosch ones because the factory fit were crap even when cleaned and they are NEVER noisy, so would suggest your wipers and/or screen needs a good clean.

Wipers? I clean them weekly using a paper towel with some Gtechniq glass cleaner sprayed on. It's the best their is - other brands aren't even close to how good that stuff is.

Screen? Gtechniq glass cleaner and two of their glass towels (one to clean, one to buff) - then use a glass polish to remove any remaining contaminants (the Autoglym stuff is good), then another misting of glass cleaner. I do the inside as well - stops fogging. Hey presto - ultra clear windscreen and your wipers will be silent and never smear.

The final thing you can do? I coat all the exterior glass with Gtechniq G5 - only needs doing every 4-5 months and means you hardly need to use the wipers when moving. Great on the rear glass as well, since we don't get a rear wiper on the TT. Best tenner you'll ever spend, amazing stuff 8)


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can also recommend Valeo wipers a few quid more than bosch but have been excellent


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

I read somewhere that you should get a rag with some WD40 on and run it along the blades, dunno whether it works though.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Some good stuff here - thanks gents.


----------



## MattMc (Sep 23, 2019)

Fitted the the replacement ones today - perfect no more noise and cost just over £20


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

MattMc said:


> Fitted the the replacement ones today - perfect no more noise and cost just over £20


Hi, which make did you go for?


----------

